
Summary of new quantum gravity theory by Chris Lee - sp332
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/02/gravity-demoted-entropy-rules-the-roost.ars
======
nomen
I wish I knew what exactly "information" is in this context. I know a couple
of definitions, but none seems to match.

~~~
teamonkey
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_information>

~~~
nomen
What is needed, I believe, is a definition of information that is as rigorous
as, say, the definition of energy. By the way, a fundamental tenet of
Shannon's theory is that (quantity of) information is defined in terms of the
_expectation_ of its recipient, so it seems a rather different beast than the
quantities with which physics deals.

